# New SE-R bulletproof gearset



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Ok, I finally got around to putting together the PAR 
super heavy duty, constant mesh dog gear set and 
installing it in my transmission. 

For those of you worried that it may not be 
streetable, avert your fears, it is very streetable, 
it is just different in the way it shifts. If you are 
used to how a motorcycle shifts, you will feel right 
at home, you need to shift with a firm snap of the 
wrist or the transmission could grind. Its not hard 
or anything, just the transmission does not tolerate 
being limp wristed. You can master this in about 5 
minutes. On partial throttle easy shifts, it goes 
"clank" into gear, just like a motorcycle. The 
transmission due to straight cut gears also whines 
like a motorcycle as well. Its really not that bad, 
the drilled rear rotors on my car whine louder for 
instance. The gear drive on a built V8 whines way 
louder. Are all these things unbearable? Not for 
most of you who have 300+ hp turbo cars with loud 
exhausts, hard motor mounts, snorting bypass valves 
and wastegates. Perhaps some persnickety person might 
find this stuff bad but any high power turbo person 
will probably actual like the whine and positive 
shifts. 

The cool thing is that you can do snick-snick 
clutchless shifts that are lightning fast without 
hurting the gearset, it was designed to do it. You 
slightly preload the shifter then fan the throttle and 
boom, it goes into the next gear faster than you can 
blink. 

Downshifts are great, way better and more positive 
than a stock transmission the transmission 
effortlessly downshifts wheather heel and toeing or 
just plain downshifting. 

Where the transmission really shines is rowing through 
the gears at WOT, it shifts very fast and smooth, 
amazingly so. 

Third gear on this sucker is way thicker with way 
beefier teeth than stock, in fact all of the gears are 
way strong. The previously wimpy third gear is thicker than any of the stock gears. The version I had built, has an extended 
input shaft so it can use a Silvia pilot bearing and 
has the input shaft fully supported, I belive this 
will help it hold more power. 

PAR says this gearbox should hold 500 hp. It is going 
to cost around $3000 us retail. I think you powerful 
turbo car owners will no longer have to walk in fear 
of 3rd gear exploding at any minute anymore. 

I also installed JWT's new double disc clutch with the 
new hat contour and new organic linings. Surprisingly 
this clutch is very streetable. It has a slightly 
harder pedal than JWT's regular clutch, about that of 
a ACT street clutch. It is not as smooth as JWT's 
stage 1 clutch but way smoother than for instance a 
clutch net stage 3 or an ACT 6 puck. Its probably the 
second smoothest clutch you can get. It had a very 
slight chatter in the first few minutes of operation 
but it went away. The clutch also makes a light 
chinging noise when the pedal is pushed in due to the 
floater plate moving, but it is no big deal. 

This clutch has held 500 hp on tests on some drag 
cars. It has a real fast action due to a short 
release clearance for fast shifts and weighs only 15.6 
lbs with the flywheel! The motor is so responsive and 
revs so fast, its amazing. 

I also installed a Nismo 1.5 way clutch type LSD. I 
have used this with great success in my NASA SE-R Cup 
race car and feel that in all but one way, feel on 
initial turn in, it is better than a quaife. It locks 
up hard and also helps prevent inside wheel lockup 
under braking for a turn. It has 4 pinion gears so 
that failure will not happen and it locks more 
positively than a quaife. 

Anyway, I knew that many of you would be eagerly 
awaiting the results of the fit up. This transmission 
will see battle in the Honda vs Nissan shootout for 
TNN's 2NER TV show on Tuesday. I plan to use 20 psi 
on the road course to make sure third gear will hold. 

Mike


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Tuesday? what time Tuesday?


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *Tuesday? what time Tuesday? *


The show should air this saturday (If they show the hond Vs. Nissan challenge).

Check the link below for the time it will air in your time zone.

http://www.thenewtnn.com/schedule/TNN_weekly.jhtml


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

I always watch Tunervision on Saturday and SuperTuner TV on Sunday.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Mike,

Congratulations on solving the riddle that bewildered the SR20 gang! Your investment sounds like it was well and worth it, but as you may already know, most of these kids that spend $3-7k on a swap for a SET-UP is not going to fork-out extra loot on a gearbox set. I mean the average joe is possibly running check to check unless mommy or daddy or the local pharmaceutical gang got his back. Was this set specifically done for you or is it in production? Once again, mad props to you for solving your problems with your tranny, but these kids are going to need more cheaper help than that. I really do think nissan did not do a whole lot of R&D when they made this tranny. I think they had money woes around this era. I'm happy to say that I haven't busted a tranny yet with my CA18DET and I hope it stay that way because 3k in mods for me means I will achieve that 500whp I had been searching for and I think I've found it (Coming very, very, very soon).


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

so i take it this trans. is sort of like a prostock drag car's? i know its not quite the same....but im glad to see there is something like this for our cars even though i will probably never need it.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what tranny "case" r u using? jon and i welded up my case....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

a stock welded case.

Mike


----------

